
Why you should NOT get a free domain name from your web host - elorant
https://purely.space/do-not-get-free-domain-name-from-web-hosting-company/
======
why-oh-why
This makes no sense. The domain is not free, there’s a reason why these plans
are yearly: you’re paying for the yearly domain registration as part of the
domain+hosting.

The domain is still yours and you can move it later just like any other
domain.

There’s virtually no disadvantage in this deal unless the provider prevents
you from changing DNS records.

